# Just saw this on craigs list.



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

http://detroit.craigslist.org/grd/680749527.html


----------



## motcityman (Apr 4, 2006)

is that legal?


----------



## fishindude644 (Jan 3, 2001)

they must have a few good spots


----------



## axisgear (Jan 24, 2007)

It's legal and very lucrative to boot........If you're licensed by the USDA to sell produce[I'm sure no-one would say a thing unless a kid got sick]. If I have extras[which I did.] I give them away to family and friends. I did see some older gals spending $39.95 a pound for them in a local market today and I just shook my head. A short walk in the woods with a carefully trained eye would have been more cost effective because I found four dozen a half mile from that market less than a week ago.

Oh well,not everyone can be so fortunate.:lol:


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

But maybe it shouldn't be. 
First of all, a lot of these people are taking advantage of landowners who give them permission to be on their property who don't know the mushrooms can be valuable. 
Second, a lot of people trespass freely for morels because of their dollar value. 
Third, these people use rakes to find the mushrooms, which disturbs the natural habitat and may actually shorten the mushroom season...
Fourth, these people are opening themselves to liability issues should they accidentally include the wrong mushroom into a batch they sell, or sell to someone who doesn't know they're allergic, etc. 
Fifth, last but not least, these people are marketing one of our valuable natural resources that maybe should be licensed and regulated.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Linda G. said:


> But maybe it shouldn't be.
> First of all, a lot of these people are taking advantage of landowners who give them permission to be on their property who don't know the mushrooms can be valuable.
> Second, a lot of people trespass freely for morels because of their dollar value.
> Third, these people use rakes to find the mushrooms, which disturbs the natural habitat and may actually shorten the mushroom season...
> ...


Sounds pretty bad. Maybe there should be no morel harvesting allowed, if it's that bad for shrooms, imagine if they allowed deer hunting...


----------



## puttputt (Aug 2, 2005)

Linda G. said:


> But maybe it shouldn't be.
> First of all, a lot of these people are taking advantage of landowners who give them permission to be on their property who don't know the mushrooms can be valuable.
> Second, a lot of people trespass freely for morels because of their dollar value.
> Third, these people use rakes to find the mushrooms, which disturbs the natural habitat and may actually shorten the mushroom season...
> ...


Wow! Perhaps you got a bad mushroom in your meal last night? God forbid someone disturb the natural habitat while mushrooming! unbelievable.


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

Linda,
I think you might be generalizing, juuuuuust a little:
-First of all, a lot of these people are taking advantage of landowners
-a lot of people trespass freely for morels
-these people use rakes
-these people are opening themselves to liability issues
-these people are marketing one of our valuable natural resources


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)




----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

They sell them at the Royal Oak farmers market...wild morels, fresh, 20 some dollars per paper plate full.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Linda G. said:


> But maybe it shouldn't be.
> First of all, a lot of these people are taking advantage of landowners who give them permission to be on their property who don't know the mushrooms can be valuable.
> Second, a lot of people trespass freely for morels because of their dollar value.
> Third, these people use rakes to find the mushrooms, which disturbs the natural habitat and may actually shorten the mushroom season...
> ...



Licensed? Regulated? You just lost my respect, Thanks.

I do NOT tresspass to collect morels
I do NOT use a rake??? (thats just stooopid)
I do NOT take advantage of landowners, I hunt mostly PUBLIC land
and all the rest of the yadda yadda...

Licensed and Regulated... lol... Theres enough of those all ready. I'm a very law-abiding citizen. I don't poach or tresspass. But I will NEVER buy a lisence to pick mushrooms. I would become an outlaw. 

OHH and I dont SELL my morels either!! _ I EAT THEM_


----------



## KI Jim (Apr 14, 2004)

Ah yes!-the morals of morels :lol:

Jim


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Dang!
Another one of those *"MOREL Huggers!"*
**
I guess she hasn't found too many yet!
:lol:

Mike


----------



## jbing (Apr 1, 2008)

but i would like to find a spot that had so many shrooms i needed a rake:lol:


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

It may not be the popular opinion but I don't believe people should be able to pick and sell mushrooms or much of anything from public properties, not that it wuold be easy to enforce but thats just how I see it. Kinda like sportfish caught by anglers. Since it is NOT illegal I don't really worry about it much. But in a vote. Personal use or leave em...
As for any mushroom license, I feel my fishing or hunting license gives me public land use privileges. 
Anybody remember a public land use stamp you had to buy many years ago with your hunting license? Remembering back it seems like they absorbed this into the licenses and got rid of it... Or do I have dementia on this? I am talking 30 years or so ago.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Oldgrandman said:


> It may not be the popular opinion but I don't believe people should be able to pick and sell mushrooms or much of anything from public properties, not that it wuold be easy to enforce but thats just how I see it. Kinda like sportfish caught by anglers. Since it is NOT illegal I don't really worry about it much. But in a vote. Personal use or leave em...
> As for any mushroom license, I feel my fishing or hunting license gives me public land use privileges.
> Anybody remember a public land use stamp you had to buy many years ago with your hunting license? Remembering back it seems like they absorbed this into the licenses and got rid of it... Or do I have dementia on this? I am talking 30 years or so ago.



I agree with that 100% I would vote personal use or leave em also.

I still wouldn't buy a license though! :evil:


----------



## upperlimits (Jan 15, 2008)

A mushroom hunting license? now that`s funny! although it wouldn`t surprise me


----------



## Linda G. (Mar 28, 2002)

I'm glad to hear that everyone here is SO legal and moral about their morel hunting. Believe me, a lot of the thousands of other people reading this board aren't. Just read the police blotters up here and the DNR law enforcement ledgers about all the people who are caught trespassing with bags of morels. 

As for not licensing morel hunting....well, one of these days we're going to hear about another proposal to hike hunting and fishing licenses by, oh, maybe as much as $30 for residents...yup, you got it. That was just one of the numbers bandied around by the work group put together on this a year ago. It could be a lot more in a year or two. 

Why? Well, shoot, somebody's got to pay for all that public land, even though everyone else who uses it, like the berry pickers, bird watchers, hikers, bikers, and wildflower admirers, can use it for free...and the morel pickers are even allowed TO MAKE MONEY FROM IT. But us hunters and anglers will be the only ones paying for it. 

As for my morel hunting, well, I picked the motherlode of big fat adult blacks the other night, all in one spot, I was in there 20 minutes. Yes, it was public land. And tonight I'm eating five nice whites-the first of the season up here. 

Raking DOES disturb the environment, and murders thousands of minuscule morels just starting to grow. After an area is raked, it dries out, and there won't be any morels there at all that year.


----------



## tooldini (May 14, 2008)

I have never mushroom hunted before and I don't even care to eat them. I have just always been interested in them and the way they grow. I have just started reading about the different types it is very interesting. I see nothing wrong with hunting on someones property with permission and then selling some mushrooms if you wish. Most property owners aren't worried that someone could find something valuable on there land. If so they would charge a fee. There are plenty of mushrooms that can be grown in home and sold for profit if that is someones main goal. Seems most people on here are just in for the thrill of the hunt. Check ebay to see how easy it is to sell 1 pound of morels. Some are even selling them before they are picked LOL. Well I hope to learn a lot from you guys and gals on here.

jeff


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I guess I'm confused on what a Licence would do other than grow are (IMO) already grossly oversized state govt even bigger thus causing it cost even more than it does now. I would be interested in knowing what the govt can do with our $$ from some stupid (IMO) licence. We are already taxed and licenced to the point that it rediculusly costly to do and manage all the state regs and (IMO) wasted $$ we spend to use our natural resouces. I understand sound mgt of Natural Resouces, I have little faith in our state govt to successfully manage anything. They are a laughing stock of the USA currently and I see no light at the end of tunnel either.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Big Frank 25 said:


> R 299.922 Unlawful acts generally.
> Rule 22. On lands owned or under the control of the department, it is
> unlawful for a person or persons to do any of the following:
> 
> ...


Huh, pretty interesting...
But I don't need no stinking rake, I rake with my eyes! This one was trying to remain hidden. As were some others.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

Im personally okay with buying morels...not everyone has the time to get out and enjoy a nice afternoon picking morels like we used to. 

Also, it's opportunity cost...if I pay $25 for a pound of mushrooms that would have taken me an hour to pick myself, what else could I have been doing for that hour? Chances are whatever that was, it's worth more than $25 to me. 

Here is my question...why have I not heard of "farmed morels." We have farmed salmon, farmed deer, farmed pretty much everything. Seems like one could make a killing marketing this to the country.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

srconnell22 said:


> Im personally okay with buying morels...not everyone has the time to get out and enjoy a nice afternoon picking morels like we used to.
> 
> Also, it's opportunity cost...if I pay $25 for a pound of mushrooms that would have taken me an hour to pick myself, what else could I have been doing for that hour? Chances are whatever that was, it's worth more than $25 to me.
> 
> Here is my question...why have I not heard of "farmed morels." We have farmed salmon, farmed deer, farmed pretty much everything. Seems like one could make a killing marketing this to the country.


I have read the Morels do not really grow in lab condition. It has been done though. I found a web site awhile ago that was selling small elm trees that were injected with morel mycellium. They claimed that in a few years these trees would produce. Interesting, but I do not know if it works as morels"gorw" where they want to.


----------



## OO7 (Apr 30, 2008)

basskiller46 said:


> It cant be made illegal thats like making hunting illegal which they dont because we need to harvest our resources or theres going to be too much
> of it and whats the point of meat or mushrooms if your not going to eat it.:lol:


HHmmm seems like that last line totally conterdicts your user name.....
"basskiller" Ive never know a bass fishermen to eat bass.


----------

